# there is nothing you can't do with a router .....



## lking (Dec 24, 2011)

embarked on a new project -- an end table that called for curved fronts on the 2 drawers -- problem is -- i don't have a band saw -- so i had to come up with an alternate approach -- i adapted a technique i have used in the past to cut shapes or circles -- as i am sure many of you have as well -- a template coupled with flush trim bit -- just had to do it from opposite sides of the same piece of wood while maintaining the position of the templates exactly opposed -- 

created the upper and lower templates from a third so they would be exactly the same -- and secured the templates using double sticky tape -- employed a freud 50-115 top bearing flush trim bit with a 1 3/4" cutting length -- from the top and bottom and then cut the middle with a whiteside 2555 triple flute flush trim bit with a bottom bearing -- ended up using the second from both sides as well to clean up a little residual offset left from the first pass -- after a little sanding -- i was pleased with the result -- 

nothing you can't do with a router .....


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice going! I have cut a circular table top before with the router, but not yet embarked on curves. Maybe for a future project.
But that's looking great, please show us the finished piece too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you any shots showing the router on the template, also how did you clean off the centre piece?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice. Not something that I'll be trying very soon!


----------



## lking (Dec 24, 2011)

many thanks for your replies -- i'm sorry but i do not have any pics of the router on the template -- the top bearing bit was actually a freud 50 -118 that had a 1 3/4" cutting length -- so after using that from top and bottom i was left with a 1/2" residual thru the center that i cleaned up with the whiteside 2555 which has a 2" cutting length and 4 1/4 overall length with a bottom bearing -- i reached across from the bottom side first -- left a slight ridge on the top side of the center section so i figured i must not be keeping the bit parallel to the face -- so i turned it back over and repeated the whiteside bit from the top and got rid of most of the ridge -- little sanding finished off the rest -- have decided to add a second drawer to the table -- will post pics of the router on the template -- the key was to find flush trim bits that would chuck safely with enough reach when added together to cover the 4" wide front --


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

lking said:


> many thanks for your replies -- i'm sorry but i do not have any pics of the router on the template -- the top bearing bit was actually a freud 50 -118 that had a 1 3/4" cutting length -- so after using that from top and bottom i was left with a 1/2" residual thru the center that i cleaned up with the whiteside 2555 which has a 2" cutting length and 4 1/4 overall length with a bottom bearing -- i reached across from the bottom side first -- left a slight ridge on the top side of the center section so i figured i must not be keeping the bit parallel to the face -- so i turned it back over and repeated the whiteside bit from the top and got rid of most of the ridge -- little sanding finished off the rest -- have decided to add a second drawer to the table -- will post pics of the router on the template -- the key was to find flush trim bits that would chuck safely with enough reach when added together to cover the 4" wide front --


Thank you for that additional information, it's almost as good as a few photographs.


----------



## lking (Dec 24, 2011)

thought anyone still following would like to see a few pics of the finished table -- 



























i must confess the inspiration was not mine -- i worked from a plan set i had for a bow-front end table from woodsmith.PLANS -- the author is unfortunately not identified -- he deserves all the credit for the design and provided very excellent guidance on how to accomplish the details of the plan -- the only major modification i made was to substitute side hung drawers -- i have recently become a real fan of that approach --

virtually all the router work was done on (with ?) a router boss (chipsfly.com) -- mortise / tenon joints from legs to sides, fluting on the legs, dovetails on the drawers, side hung grooves, floating tenon joints to position and secure the top -- because i went with side hung drawers -- the curved inserts between the drawers became just spacers if you will -- and were attached to the front legs with a mortise / tenon approach -- the profiling on the top edge and creating the front of the curved beaded inserts was done on a router table -- the guidance in the plan nailed how to do the beading --

































finally, the rounded fronts were done with templates, plunge router and several flush trim bits that i described in the previous post --

my sweetie is pleased with the result and that's all that really counts -- right ??

stay safe and i hope you are having as much fun in your shop as i am --


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

those drawer fronts are spectacular !!
I have never seen that technique before.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful work! Thank you for showing us the finished products, those drawer fronts are very nice. Great use of the grain pattern


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Indeed a beautiful result. The router is a wonderful tool but the real credit goes to those who create new and interesting ways to use it. Thanks for the education and seeing the final results really encourages us to try new things.


----------

